

Youtuber/Scientist running a crowdfunding campaign to build an awesome lab - gcmartinelli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I17YF76ucW4

======
gcmartinelli
direct link to his campaign: <http://www.indiegogo.com/NurdRage>

